# Juliana Furtado



## kevinboyer (Jan 19, 2012)

Just picked up a brand new 2015 Juliana Furtado frame in "Hella Yella" colorway for my wife. After seeing this frame last year, she has been secretly wanting one. So I've been patiently waiting for one to come available. As luck would have it, one popped up on PB last week and I was able to make an offer on this brand new "15" model and the seller accepted. Needless to say she is ecstatic. I've already got most of the parts spec'd out, but still trying to decide on fork and shock. Going to run 140mm up front, but am undecided on the rear. As far as I can determine the rear shock comes in at 7.875 x 2.20 or 200 x 51. Can anyone riding a Juliana confirm that for me. I found nothing on the website in regards to shock sizing. Also, what recommendations for a fork? She's a strong rider, not overly daring. I thought a RS Revelation might be a good fit as a choice. Any other ideas or suggestions on fork and shock would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## stripes (Sep 6, 2016)

kevinboyer said:


> Just picked up a brand new 2015 Juliana Furtado frame in "Hella Yella" colorway for my wife. After seeing this frame last year, she has been secretly wanting one. So I've been patiently waiting for one to come available. As luck would have it, one popped up on PB last week and I was able to make an offer on this brand new "15" model and the seller accepted. Needless to say she is ecstatic. I've already got most of the parts spec'd out, but still trying to decide on fork and shock. Going to run 140mm up front, but am undecided on the rear. As far as I can determine the rear shock comes in at 7.875 x 2.20 or 200 x 51. Can anyone riding a Juliana confirm that for me. I found nothing on the website in regards to shock sizing. Also, what recommendations for a fork? She's a strong rider, not overly daring. I thought a RS Revelation might be a good fit as a choice. Any other ideas or suggestions on fork and shock would be greatly appreciated.


What time of terrain do you ride?


----------



## MTBR_Saris (Apr 26, 2016)

kevinboyer said:


> Just picked up a brand new 2015 Juliana Furtado frame in "Hella Yella" colorway for my wife. After seeing this frame last year, she has been secretly wanting one. So I've been patiently waiting for one to come available. As luck would have it, one popped up on PB last week and I was able to make an offer on this brand new "15" model and the seller accepted. Needless to say she is ecstatic. I've already got most of the parts spec'd out, but still trying to decide on fork and shock. Going to run 140mm up front, but am undecided on the rear. As far as I can determine the rear shock comes in at 7.875 x 2.20 or 200 x 51. Can anyone riding a Juliana confirm that for me. I found nothing on the website in regards to shock sizing. Also, what recommendations for a fork? She's a strong rider, not overly daring. I thought a RS Revelation might be a good fit as a choice. Any other ideas or suggestions on fork and shock would be greatly appreciated.


I got you. Shock size is 200 x 51. Outback, get a Fox Evol with a light tune, light compression. The Monarch is a little harsher.

Up front, you can't got go wrong with a Rockshox Pike or Fox 34. The Revelation doesn't have a Charger Damper. It uses the older style Mission Control. It's a good fork, but the Pike feels so much better off the top. The 34 can also be purchased in a cheaper version, with a GRIP damper. It works just as good as the FIT4.

And definetly go with a 140mm.

Here's my review of that bike from 2014.


----------



## kevinboyer (Jan 19, 2012)

MTBR_Saris said:


> I got you. Shock size is 200 x 51. Outback, get a Fox Evol with a light tune, light compression. The Monarch is a little harsher.
> 
> Up front, you can't got go wrong with a Rockshox Pike or Fox 34. The Revelation doesn't have a Charger Damper. It uses the older style Mission Control. It's a good fork, but the Pike feels so much better off the top. The 34 can also be purchased in a cheaper version, with a GRIP damper. It works just as good as the FIT4.
> 
> ...


Thanks very much Saris. I, she, went with the 2017 Fox 34 up front. She got a smoking deal on the 2017 RS RT3 shock so she went with that. We'll see how she likes it. When she demoed the Furtado, it was set up with 2.6 Rekons on carbon rims. Don't remember exactly which ones, but I think they were Easton Arc 30's or 40's. We are going to use Light Bicycles rims for her build. These are the rims... https://us.lightbicycle.com/shop/27-5-rm650bc05-35mm-carbon-rim/

Thinking of using the 2.6 Rekon, and maybe the Maxxis Minion 2.5, but not sure in what configuration. We ride in NC ( Pisgah, Dupont, Jackrabbit Mountain ) Alabama ( Coldwater Mountain ), and in the N GA mountains as well. Trails are mostly rooty, rocky and singletrack in nature. Would like to hear your opinion on the tire choices, or any other suggestions you might have.


----------

